# Uh oh Package got intercepted



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok so I have an online marketplace that delivers drugs to my PO box much like the Silkroad, only more discreet and cheaper. I ordered a half pound of Medicinal Sour D from a private grower in California (this is not the first time) but only this time to my surpirse, my package did not come.
Out of the 7 times I've placed orders from this vendor they all have showed up on time and discreet as can be...
Well this time the package did not show... I contacted the vendor and got the tracking number and it said it was delivered, but the package is not here.
After a 2 hour long conversation with this vendor we came to the conclusion that the package was intercepted...

I did not lose any money because if your package is lost in the mail or intercepted your money is refunded so I got my $1300 back but I'm worried about what is going to happen..
It was 8 ounces of some kush from california and probably just stunk too bad and the post office flagged the package and I guess confiscated it...
What is the punishment or what do you guys think will happen? I'm freaking out lol


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 12, 2013)

See if ur neighbors have scheduled any big parties. One never knows...


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

bioWheel said:


> See if ur neighbors have scheduled any big parties. One never knows...


What? I dont understand


----------



## plaguedog (Nov 12, 2013)

Federal prison?? That's trafficking over state lines.


----------



## DeeTee (Nov 12, 2013)

He's saying your neighbor probably intercepted you package.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

DeeTee said:


> He's saying your neighbor probably intercepted you package.


I don't think so unless he has the keys to my mail box. It's not a package that arrives at my door step, it's vacuum sealded in foodsaver bags and is compressed in a brick so it can fit a medium USPS flatrate box. My best assumption would be the odor gave it away but who knows


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 12, 2013)

How long has it been since it was delivered and what did the tracking say?

You can't get charged with anything if you hid your tracks well enough. You never had the bud in your possession, and there's no proof that you paid for it etc.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> How long has it been since it was delivered and what did the tracking say?
> 
> You can't get charged with anything if you hid your tracks well enough. You never had the bud in your possession, and there's no proof that you paid for it etc.


It's says it's been delivered for the past 3 days and there's no proof of the purchase considering BitCoins are untraceable I'm just worried that there going to flag my house and that means no more packages.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

And the weed from this guy is some of the best ish I had in a long time, it brings tears to my eyes


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Won't be needing to order anymore for a while though, my babies are ready for harvest. Just wish I had my Sour D to hold me through. Sigh.


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 12, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> I don't think so unless he has the keys to my mail box. It's not a package that arrives at my door step, it's vacuum sealded in foodsaver bags and is compressed in a brick so it can fit a medium USPS flatrate box. My best assumption would be the odor gave it away but who knows


lol your vendor uses food saver bags? 1 layer becomes permeable within 15 minutes. multiple layers around 2-3 days. no doubt your package was intercepted due to smell. dogs can detect trace amounts of drugs much less a half pound of weed sealed in food saver bags.

get a new drop and tell your dude to use mbb bags then you'll be straight.


----------



## Impman (Nov 12, 2013)

I smell something....smells like bovine droppings


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Until they xray it..perhaps there is another explanation?


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 12, 2013)

If it's really just in foodsavers then it probably reeked. I mean cmon if you're selling 1/2 lb, at least put some effort into the packaging. Or it might just be misplaced at the post office.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> If it's really just in foodsavers then it probably reeked. I mean cmon if you're selling 1/2 lb, at least put some effort into the packaging. Or it might just be misplaced at the post office.


Idk I mean I've had 6 orders from him and each time it's in a foodsaver this is the first time this shit happened tho..
Fuck I wish I had my fat sack of weed man


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got a qp of pakistani in two ziplocks,in a foodsaver and could smell it..but it was packaged for 'just down the road'..not postal service..
Shit happens..I knew an old lady smuggling nepalese hash for 30 years or so..finally got caught when someone at the p.o. put her package on a heat register and left it..just coincidence.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah bro shit reiks sometimes. I wouldn't be surprised if a USPS sniffed that shit out and was getting high as fuck for the next month.
Fucking bastards.


----------



## mrgee67 (Nov 12, 2013)

When I lived in Boston, a friend out in Cali use to send me care packages every now and then. He would put the green in a jar, wrap the jar in cling film, then spread a thin layer of peanut butter then stick it in a zip lock bag. Never had a package intercepted.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 12, 2013)

And I read an article where a ton of cocaine was sealed in lead and the dogs still smelled it..don't know it was true...


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

The amount of scent you're trying to contain also has to do with how long it takes to leak. Triple vacuum sealing should be fine for a small amount, but a half pound is by no means a small amount.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 13, 2013)

I bet they deleievred to wrong addy


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a good possibility. A HP would certainly get a knock on the door if they found it.


----------



## canndo (Nov 13, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> The amount of scent you're trying to contain also has to do with how long it takes to leak. Triple vacuum sealing should be fine for a small amount, but a half pound is by no means a small amount.



That isn't the only issue. Much of the smell comes off of the handler's hands. So they bag it once but they leave their smelly prints on the outside of the bag, then they do it again, and again, The only way to triple bag is to change gloves with each bagging or hand each bag off to another. The problem there is that those bags pick up perfect finger prints. 

I don't believe it is dogs in most cases as I don't believe these expensive dogs are paid to hang around central mail places sorting throught the 99.99 percent of packages that aren't of interest.

Shit happnes, like Rory's neplaese lady(was it you Rory?). A box gets snagged on a machine or crushed or run over. And I will lay even odds that if that happened, the bag went home with one or more postal workers. Unless it happened at one end of the chain or the other you will likely be fine.


BUT, if you really want to know, have your guy smear the outside of a bag of some nice oregano or something and then smear some resin on the outside of the box.

If that doesn't come, you are done. If it does, just make sure that your house is clean.


----------



## canndo (Nov 13, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> You shouldn't expose other sites like that, that's one of the reasons the SilkRoad was shut down because people went on the internet bragging about what they got and the next thing you know you got millions of people ordering from it and it goes viral. And then the FBI investages and shuts down the site..
> And besides the pharmecuticals prices were up the ass on that site. For Percocet 5/325 it was like $13.85 a pill or some outrageous garbage like that. I could buy 4 of them for $10 on the streets lol and OxyContin 40mg was like $75 prices were gay af.
> 
> Not to mention that they always threw in another 15-20$ shipping fees.



ALL good thngs go away in the same manner.

"dude, try THIS pill! it will knock your socks off.... but be careful, only take one or two"
so the guy tells another guy and that guy tells an idiot and the idiot takes 10 and his mother has a friend who's husband is a state senator. And none of them ever want another child to die - there goes another grand drug.

It is called the weeping mother effect. Politicians LOVE to take positions behind weeping mothers (withh one exception - if the mother is weeping for her dead soldier son or daughter)

A drug can remain undercover for years - decades even, if it circulates within certain groups. MDMA was one of those - I was given dozens of pure pills direct from Texas YEARS before they were commonly known, none of my friends had ever heard of the stuff - hell, LSD was legal for a long time until people started bragging and making a big thing out of it. GHB, same thing.

there was the poppy seed boy - he was (as they all are), a football player, a little introverted but a "good kid",who would purchase a pound of poppy seeds and soak them for a half assed buzz. One day he got a strong batch and oded. (on poppy seeds? stupid stupid stupid). Now this one never gained the traction others have but still, I think her website is still up. Oh and don't forget the girl who superhydrated herself on MDMA


Now the internet can expose a drug or site to any idiot within months - and shortly thereafter some kid who's mom has always been itching to start a campaign or even an organization - so no mother will ever have to go through this again - cranks up the volume and the rest of us suffer another lost entertainment.


So, too, sources. If you only tell the people you know can be discreet about this internet discovery, it lasts. I believe it has only been a year or so since Silk Road was brought out into the open by some idiot reporter who probably made twelve cents a word on his story. Now where do you think he got his lead? Most likely it was from perusing sites like this one. More to the point, every word on this site is searchable on Google. I can see many of my posts on micropropagation in a few seconds.

Do you know how LONG we could get dried poppies on E-Bay? I started getting them in 2000. Some idiot wrote an article about his 20 capsule a day habit and the offerings went away almost over night well, that was after ("the transplants") started dicking their customers around as well.

Bouncing Bear Botanicals got shit upon the same way.

Never boast that you are beating the system, that is the one thing they can't stand. If you run a site that does such ingenious and illegal things then keep your damn mouth shut on the media. And if you have a site you love (I have a number of them), for god sake don't publish them unless you want to lose the site, and perhaps endanger those decent (usually) folks that put the site up in the first place.

I am ranting today because I was recently very very nervous that a supplier I was dependent on and still am, hung me up on an order. I rarely place those orders but when I did, and it didn't come, and didn't come, I realized what a very sad thing it was going to be. Lucky me, it came finally, but one day it too will be shut down when someone somewhere gets hurt from his own stupidity.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

Well said man!


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 13, 2013)

Amen canndo.


----------



## Kervork (Nov 13, 2013)

If the package arrives late and the mailman wants a signature....

UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES ACCEPT THE PACKAGE. NEVER EVER SIGN FOR DRUGS BEING DELIVERED IN THE MAIL.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 13, 2013)

Kervork said:


> If the package arrives late and the mailman wants a signature....
> 
> UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES ACCEPT THE PACKAGE. NEVER EVER SIGN FOR DRUGS BEING DELIVERED IN THE MAIL.


That's a dead give away dude. I never sign for shit. Only time I had a packaged that was too big to fit in my PO box I made sure the sender had the signature waived and was left on my doorstep


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 13, 2013)

canndo said:


> ALL good thngs go away in the same manner.
> 
> "dude, try THIS pill! it will knock your socks off.... but be careful, only take one or two"
> so the guy tells another guy and that guy tells an idiot and the idiot takes 10 and his mother has a friend who's husband is a state senator. And none of them ever want another child to die - there goes another grand drug.
> ...


And that's the damn truth. exactly what I was trying to say. Amen


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 14, 2013)

Seeds,molly,clones,dmt..grams of L..over the years..never a signature...that's a lot of years..be safe guys.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 14, 2013)

Kervork said:


> If the package arrives late and the mailman wants a signature....
> 
> UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES ACCEPT THE PACKAGE. NEVER EVER SIGN FOR DRUGS BEING DELIVERED IN THE MAIL.


unless you order fom sannies. . . .


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 15, 2013)

Sorry man.....but u don't seem to know enf abt what ur doin to b doin it...orderin half pounds of bud from cali is abt the most retarded thing u could ever do..n then to b suprised that it got snagged is just a little bit more retarded.....ur prolly gonna go to jail...if not from this stupid mistake it'll surely b another....


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

who orders a half pound? how much money do you have ? sounds like some bulllllllllshit story to me. unless you are some rich young punk...yet you claim to grow too.. wtf.. wait for harvest. this story is a lie


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 15, 2013)

Guys tons of cannabis get mailed every year. There's people in CA who are thrilled to get $2500/lb and peopleout east who will think christmas came early for that price. $3200 is a good price for a pound out here.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 15, 2013)

If you have a cali connect and live on the east coast, it's a pretty easy way to survive and pay the bills that's for sure. Prices have significantly gone down even here in florida. Ounces are 200-250 now. Just a few years ago it was 400+.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

FUCK THAT BULLSHIT LEFTOVER OUTDOOR SCHWAG ASS CRAP CALI KEEPS SENDING US ON THE EAST!!!!!!
You get larfy ass kiefed bud that's overpriced. 3200$ an elbow isn't bad,but its pot they could off to a dispensary,and its vaccumed packed,dry or not cured right and I can go on and on..nobody here pulls out pot that even comes close to what I grow,but yet they have the'heady ass dankness' because they got a bag of ok buds compared to the sexy mexi or 'pretendica' that goes around..cali,keep your crap and make oil with it,quit getting over on naieve east coast stoners.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Couldn't off to a dispensary..damn phone.


----------



## CoreyATX420 (Nov 15, 2013)

ive seen things happen before. if uve ordered a few times. U couldve been put on a watch, or your mailman knew what was up and just took it for himself, ORRRR, it was taken at ur doorstep by someone else who knows whatsup. 1/2 LB , id say charge it to the game and dont order again. seriusly. next delivery guy could be a fed, its a pretty small ammount so eh doubt it but.... I got like a 1/2 zip of shatter from san jose sent. they didnt find it , and double vacced, but it was sooooo clear they were trying to ge a smell so they could open it. finger poked holes in my package and shit... fucked up. packages coming from cali packaed certain ways... well even post office workers are in the game ya know? I never stole shit but in my time working for UPS I knew some packages had funny business inside. like i said idc though. given it wasnt an ied....


----------



## skuba (Nov 15, 2013)

The reason all this garbage bud is on the east coast is because those getting the packages want the cheapest p's. I feel like lots of people have the options to get the better product but would rather pay around 2k and still charge the same..


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 15, 2013)

skuba said:


> The reason all this garbage bud is on the east coast is because those getting the packages want the cheapest p's. I feel like lots of people have the options to get the better product but would rather pay around 2k and still charge the same..


i wish people would take a better business approach to selling weed...

when i sold weed i had no problem paying a premium price for premium herb. my idea was to steal everyone's customers by offering way better quality at the same price, and it worked. i had 2 steady connects as most dealers should, so it's not like i was going to run out of weed lol. if you have a steady connect, why not acquire as many customers as possible?


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 15, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> FUCK THAT BULLSHIT LEFTOVER OUTDOOR SCHWAG ASS CRAP CALI KEEPS SENDING US ON THE EAST!!!!!!
> You get larfy ass kiefed bud that's overpriced. 3200$ an elbow isn't bad,but its pot they could off to a dispensary,and its vaccumed packed,dry or not cured right and I can go on and on..nobody here pulls out pot that even comes close to what I grow,but yet they have the'heady ass dankness' because they got a bag of ok buds compared to the sexy mexi or 'pretendica' that goes around..cali,keep your crap and make oil with it,quit getting over on naieve east coast stoners.


I have a friend who gets amazing pot through the mail from the PNW. It is out there and we still pay a premium for it compared to their local markets. Also done right it makes the local authorities less likely to realize how much you're moving. I imagine it's pretty tough dropping off a few pounds at a d and realizing you could have gotten $500+ more for each one for dropping it in the mail.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree ccc,I have a good friend that moves pounds at a time and he gets good herb,he takes all the shake and gives it to his wife,his customers the buds,and has no set price..if he payed a lil extra for the extra nice,he dishes up the overhead to his customers but keeps it reasonable..if he wants 300 an ounce,his quarters are 75 each..very kind guy..and he don't even smoke pot!!
Skuba..I also agree..too many opportunists and not enough purists.
Duck..my buddy will get the premium at a premium price,but still be kind and charge as little as possible to keep his friends happy..sometimes he asks for the best just to treat the crowd to something special..good family he is.


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

Lol... I am having some Girl Scout Cookies delivered right now... so bomb.... 

yeah, Rory, here is the thing... there is a lot a lot alot of competition in Cali. Everyone is trying to get rich quick growing weed. Only problem is , it takes some degree of skill to grow bomb. There is a massive flood of shwagtastic buds and outdoor. For example: I was coming back from a run at night a month ago and one of the homes in my neighborhood about 6 houses down ( I know they grow because I can smell it when I run, I know all the grow houses) they had their garage door up because they were moving and finishing this grow. Well the wife or whatever comes down the street to talk to my wife and I hit her up... I said " hey, you guys have a grow going, sorry I saw your door up...anyways I have some equipment I am selling if you are interested...also, I am looking for a couple ounces to satisfy my customer base" To which she replied " well, I don't know if he wants to buy any equipment but he sells all his weed to Texas. He has like 3 customers in Texas..." .... fuck I thought... that is godamn stupid... but if you can't sell your weed to the clubs then fuck it I guess.....

I grew some super dank Afghan Kush and was entered into top shelf at the few clubs I went to. I was only able to get 600$ a QP...for cash on delivery. Most people can't even get their bud into the clubs.... IF you have some rare dankness like Girl Scout Cookies then you could get lucky and find a club to give you 700 -750 a qp. never more..... it is hardcore competition in California... Lucky for me I have like 4 main people I can sell to but only small amounts....now if only I had some godamn weed LOL grow damn it grow!


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

I am happy as a clam tonight! two months ago I was fucking looking for weed to buy! My main club got raided for not paying taxes... and the other club I fucking hate (my dad dated the owner, long story) ...and the delivery service was not answering.!!! But to my luck and delight there are no less than 5 delivery services now!!!! One delivers till 2 AM!!! nice... great competition means better bud and faster service... this dude got here in 20 minuts with the bomb GSC!!!! fuck ya


----------



## Impman (Nov 15, 2013)

god bless Weedmaps.com


----------



## MrMcFreely (Nov 15, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Guys tons of cannabis get mailed every year. There's people in CA who are thrilled to get $2500/lb and peopleout east who will think christmas came early for that price. $3200 is a good price for a pound out here.


This is the damn truth. I think it was delivered to the wrong place. If it had your name on it you might be fucked depending on who got it. Maybe some old fart will think he's getting hard core drugs off the street by turning it in. I think if the cops got it they would be kicking your door in.


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 15, 2013)

Impman said:


> I am happy as a clam tonight! two months ago I was fucking looking for weed to buy! My main club got raided for not paying taxes... and the other club I fucking hate (my dad dated the owner, long story) ...and the delivery service was not answering.!!! But to my luck and delight there are no less than 5 delivery services now!!!! One delivers till 2 AM!!! nice... great competition means better bud and faster service... this dude got here in 20 minuts with the bomb GSC!!!! fuck ya


i wish i could get fire tree delivered like it's a damn pizza! 600 a quap sounds absolutely ridiculous..i've never seen one go for less than 800 round' here. don't see how someone would 'get rich quick' selling at those prices!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nobody likes a braggart imp..lol..
See that's the thing..the stuff that isn't bomb or is some inferior shit,is sent here because of the situation in cali..hell I overheard someone saying here in town you can't even find mexican brick(but that's a lie..there is bud allover)..you pull out some kiefed larfy cali reject and they go gaga! And it the shit that the clubs wouldn't accept for 600$ a qp and it gets sent here and dumbasses pay 1k!!!..untill honesty gets involved with this situation,ima keep groing my own and embarrasing all other 'entreprneurs'...lol


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ppl r so ignorant ...oh my weeds so bomb.. its cuz u started smoking last year... 6-8 years ago there was REAL fire in Connecticut... now its all mids in bud form lol n yes ppl pay 900-1000 all day with shit that has 100 seeds in just a qp lol... good thing I'm doin the opposite of paying those prices.. haha.. we out here. And yes duck 2500 all day but if u don't speak up 3000-3200.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol..I hear people say I can get you an ounce for 150$..I laugh and say I've got a compost pile..ill find some grass clippings in it for free..


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

Bragging...shit... that is fucking embarrassing....600$ a qp is desperation ....units for 2400 of bomb all day in LA and Sac town


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Come out east and see how good you got it bro..I meant bragging as in the delivery service..we got those also,but they come when they want and still bring crappy pot..oh,and its waaaaaay more expensive..and they might not get to your house for 24hours..and only accept cash.


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

it has got to be pretty nice having the dank in that environment then....If I was you I would hook up the dank at 40$ a eighth ....steady loyal customer base drooling for your bud. To get anything going around here I am going to have to go give out grams to old customers to show them what I got going and hope for business. ....there are still a lot of people who refuse to get the medical card though. I don't get that... only 60$ for a trip to the "Kush Clinic" and you are now 215 compliant....
I bet there is a convoy heading back East every day from California.... Highway Patrol state to state must drool when they see those California Plates...... I would wear a suit and tie and rent a nice ride. If I got pulled over I would hand them a Jehovas witness pamphlet immediately.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> it has got to be pretty nice having the dank in that environment then....If I was you I would hook up the dank at 40$ a eighth ....steady loyal customer base drooling for your bud. To get anything going around here I am going to have to go give out grams to old customers to show them what I got going and hope for business. ....there are still a lot of people who refuse to get the medical card though. I don't get that... only 60$ for a trip to the "Kush Clinic" and you are now 215 compliant....
> I bet there is a convoy heading back East every day from California.... Highway Patrol state to state must drool when they see those California Plates...... I would wear a suit and tie and rent a nice ride. If I got pulled over I would hand them a Jehovas witness pamphlet immediately.


You need to run very large loads across country to make any money. You're talking $400 in gas each way in a reasonably efficient car. Now add in the other costs of travel, you're gonna want to get a hotel at least once. Even driving fast that's 3 days of solid driving. I'm not saying it doesn't happen but those are big operations making false walls in shipping containers and stuff. Not exactly the kind of thing your average entrepreneur can afford to invest in. 
It's less than $20 to ship a large flat rate priority mail box across the country.


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> i wish people would take a better business approach to selling weed...
> 
> when i sold weed i had no problem paying a premium price for premium herb. my idea was to steal everyone's customers by offering way better quality at the same price, and it worked. i had 2 steady connects as most dealers should, so it's not like i was going to run out of weed lol. if you have a steady connect, why not acquire as many customers as possible?


Aint it funny what people consider a "fair" price depending on whether they are buying or selling?


OP, you connect needs to learn how to ship weed. It aint that hard to get a QP thru the US Mail or UPS. Proper packaging and overnight shipping are paramount. Triple seal the shit in Turkey bags, being sure to wash the exterior of each bag thoroughly before sealing it in the next one, wrap it in plastic wrap with a deodorizer, finally shrink wrap it and have it shipped OVERNIGHT (10:30 delivery) I would put the final wrapped items in jars, then put those jars in a box and fill with great stuff expanding foam. Now all this "extra" packaging and handling expense is gonna play a factor in the price of either the product or the shipping costs, but hey, better safe than sorry.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 19, 2013)

If the postmaster has it they may deliver and bust you if you open it.

Look for the watch vehicle...


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Nov 19, 2013)

Never bag shipments with dirty hands. Its n ot what's in the bag a dog smells its what's on the bag.


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2013)

It will more than likely be a DEA agent posing as a delivery driver if they are gonna bust you. Do you know your regular UPS guy?


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm assuming it was UPS, you never really stated which delivery service y'all normally use. I know my regular UPS guy, and would never accept a dirty package from a "relief" driver. (Except for several years ago, I DID have a regular driver who was "sick or injured" more than he was at work!!!)


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

USPS needs a warrant to open packages, UPS needs to feel like it. Not that a warrant is hard to get. The trick is to make sure it's really well packaged so it never arouses suspicions in the first place.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ups and fedex are private couriers..that's their shit and when you use their service,you submit to any rules governing the use of their service..if they say'i think there's something' then they can open your package..usps has to have a warrant..I had a friend who put his herb in usps envelopes and sealed em to drive around with..his idea was 'theyll know what's inside if I get searced,but if I'm gonna have my life complicated by cops,I'm gonna complicate their efforts also'..
Usps,over night,sealed in a bag,in a 5 gallon bucket,washed,then sealed again..presto..3 elbows on your doorstep...or load up the whinnebago and drive straight home..lol


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 19, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ups and fedex are private couriers..that's their shit and when you use their service,you submit to any rules governing the use of their service..if they say'i think there's something' then they can open your package..usps has to have a warrant..I had a friend who put his herb in usps envelopes and sealed em to drive around with..his idea was 'theyll know what's inside if I get searced,but if I'm gonna have my life complicated by cops,I'm gonna complicate their efforts also'..
> Usps,over night,sealed in a bag,in a 5 gallon bucket,washed,then sealed again..presto..3 elbows on your doorstep...or load up the whinnebago and drive straight home..lol


so if my car gets searched and i have a mysterious usps package in the car, cops cannot open it nor confiscate it without a warrant? i could drive home with the bag while they get a warrant and get rid of the contents?

..please tell me this is true! lol.


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2013)

UPS needs a court order. But believe me, If the DEA tries to "nab" you by delivering the package, beit by UPS or USPS, all of the I's will be dotted an the T's will be crossed! Of course all this is speculation, but if anyone other than your usual UPS driver or mailman(lady) tries to deliver said package, just refuse it and say you don't know the shipper.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> so if my car gets searched and i have a mysterious usps package in the car, cops cannot open it nor confiscate it without a warrant? i could drive home with the bag while they get a warrant and get rid of the contents?
> 
> ..please tell me this is true! lol.


Fairly certain that it needs to be post marked for that to count but I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 19, 2013)

correct it would have to be post marked, and even better if its addressed to someone else. . .you picked up a friends mail while they are on vacation, have fun in court with that pig


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

But to get it post marked it has to actually be mailed.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 19, 2013)

lol duh......thanks duck.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

Just pointing out the impossibility of doing this to beat a search. And I'm kinda baked.


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 19, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> Just pointing out the impossibility of doing this to beat a search. And I'm kinda baked.


still seems possible to me. 

1. determine what size usps package you'd need for the amount of herb you want to transport.
2. mail yourself something inside a package of that size.
3. carefully open it so that you can re-seal it without suspicion. 

whah blam? now they need a warrant to open that package?


----------



## Impman (Nov 19, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> so if my car gets searched and i have a mysterious usps package in the car, cops cannot open it nor confiscate it without a warrant? i could drive home with the bag while they get a warrant and get rid of the contents?
> 
> ..please tell me this is true! lol.


The police can do whatever they want. You have no rights when you are stopped by a cop. Police may pull you over for anything and search you extensively without your consent...why? IF you are transporting on a regular basis then you need a dash camera, that way you might have a chance for a probable cause case in court. I would love to see someone tell a cop: "Hey man, you need a warrant to look in there".... you will get laughed at and if you give them attitude you will get laughed at and your ass beat.


----------



## MFB (Nov 19, 2013)

I can't believe the amount of people that risk mailing shit when every tom, dick, harry and their wives is growing pot.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> still seems possible to me.
> 
> 1. determine what size usps package you'd need for the amount of herb you want to transport.
> 2. mail yourself something inside a package of that size.
> ...


I guess, but you'd need to be able to reseal it seamlessly for it to work I think.


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 19, 2013)

My brother in law has worked at UPS literally for decades, and from what he tells me you wouldn't believe how much weed is shipped daily. He also knows how to get it through.


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 19, 2013)

Impman said:


> The police can do whatever they want. You have no rights when you are stopped by a cop. Police may pull you over for anything and search you extensively without your consent...why? IF you are transporting on a regular basis then you need a dash camera, that way you might have a chance for a probable cause case in court. I would love to see someone tell a cop: "Hey man, you need a warrant to look in there".... you will get laughed at and if you give them attitude you will get laughed at and your ass beat.


you might get laughed at and your ass beat, sure. but i doubt any of it would stick in court, especially with a dash cam, which i do drive with  

so many good busts completely fail on the court side of things because local leos getting excited, start acting like shitheads, and dont follow procedure. 

ass beating to get off some charges? i would take it


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 19, 2013)

I would believe it. We consume a lot of pot in this country and a lot of what gets consumed out east comes from out west and it's got to get here somehow!


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 19, 2013)

MrEDuck said:


> I would believe it. We consume a lot of pot in this country and a lot of what gets consumed out east comes from out west and it's got to get here somehow!


there is so much shitty cali mail order weed in ohio it's ridiculous. "check out this blue dream man" yeah too bad its shit. obvious it was cured bad or not at all, kiefed and vacuum packed. it all looks really old and bad.

thanks cali for sending us all your shit at high prices.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ccc..it is true but it does have to be postmarked..and that is easily circumvented...he used the usps envelopes he sent to his dead father in law with nothing in it..he just didn't pull the sticky strip..instead he put tape over it...and reused qnd reused till they looked too shabby..he luckily never had to rely on this method...he got pulled over once with his safe in his van..wouldn't let the cops search,they got a dog..It alerted on the safe..after hours of shit from the cops..he finally opened it..it was empty except the envelopes that were also empty..lol..the cops were pissed..the head dick was like 'good strategy using the envelopes..'..and they let him go.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 19, 2013)

I feel the whole point in the 'ruse' is to have a cop who isn't thinking open the package and then it will get thrown out for illegal search and seizure..at least that's my take on it..


----------



## GreenSummit (Nov 20, 2013)

^^ i have handed my bag and pipe to a sheriff before and got off on that technicality. all i had to do was plead guilty to some traffic infractions (which were BS) and pay the court costs and everything else disappeared from my record.

they really just want their money, they dont care if you get a black mark on your record or not, as long as you have paid $ for it


----------



## jmorgan36 (Nov 23, 2013)

What part of Florida?


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Green summit..I've never seen any weed in ohio except what I brought,and the dumpster..if you know where some dumpster clones are..p.m. me immediatly!!!


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 24, 2013)

Shit.. I almost forgot about this too. Damn there's so much fucking bullshit going on right now it's hard too keep up with.
God i'm waiting for police to show up to my door and arrest me. 
Any ideas on what will happen and how long does it normally take for them to address this situation?


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 24, 2013)

if they were going to arrest you for this, it would have been said and done by now. you're fine imo.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 24, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> if they were going to arrest you for this, it would have been said and done by now. you're fine imo.


It's just hard to believe I'm skotch free. I hope so tho. I realy do.


----------



## JJ05 (Nov 25, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Green summit..I've never seen any weed in ohio except what I brought,and the dumpster..if you know where some dumpster clones are..p.m. me immediatly!!!



Rory! Theres some AMAZING herb in ohio right now  well I HAVE AMAZING HERB!! Got some Electric Grape Punch, Flaming Cookies, White Rhino (from mr nice), Afghan Kush and Pakistan vally from this years harvest  as far as clones go theres a fuck load going around these parts. Shit I forgot to mention some c99 I harvested aswell lol


----------



## MadDog607 (Nov 25, 2013)

The feds would let it be delivered if they wanted to catch you. They would of followed you home and waited about 15 or 30 minutes then kicked your door in. They need you to accept the package to build a good case against you. If you open it their case is even stronger. Thats why they will usually wait a few minutes before kicking in your door. Give you time to open up the box and ingest it. A good thing to do is have your vendor send you a pic of the package.Have them tape it up a certain way that is not noticeable like folding the center piece of tape in half or something. If the package arrives in a differently you can bet they opened it to verify there is in fact drugs in it. Then just tell the post man you were not expecting a package from a mr. greenthumb and send back to sender.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't say ohio didn't have any weed,all I've seen when I've been there is what I brought with me,and the dumpster..I did meet a guy at bonnaroo from ohio who grew 'couchlock'..but I was in tennesse so that don't count I guess..lol


----------



## JJ05 (Nov 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> I didn't say ohio didn't have any weed,all I've seen when I've been there is what I brought with me,and the dumpster..I did meet a guy at bonnaroo from ohio who grew 'couchlock'..but I was in tennesse so that don't count I guess..lol


2007 Bonnaroo! I went there to see Tool! Fucking awesome time....altho I spent more time watching the sky than I did the show lol.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

That was one I missed..I loove tool,but I knew with metallica and others being there that I wouldn't enjoy the dumbass rednecks who come with their jim beam and sexy mexi starting shit..oh well..I've seen tool plenty and been to bonnaroo like 6 times now..or was it seven? 'All the years combined...'


----------



## JJ05 (Nov 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> That was one I missed..I loove tool,but I knew with metallica and others being there that I wouldn't enjoy the dumbass rednecks who come with their jim beam and sexy mexi starting shit..oh well..I've seen tool plenty and been to bonnaroo like 6 times now..or was it seven? 'All the years combined...'


They are going on tour next year, rumor has it spring/early summer! Sooooo happy I have this liquid stored away!!...ARE YOU READY BROTHER!?


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 26, 2013)

God damn. I just recieved a letter from the United States Postal Service (literally just now after checking my mailbox) saying "Please contact Postal Inspector ***** ******" that included his office number and his cell number saying "Regarding a package that contained a substantial amount of marijuana" signed Manager ***** ******
***** P.O.
I can't fucking believe this shit. What should I do any suggestions? I just got done harvesting 5 plants as well, do you think if someone raided my house or came in to do some sort of an inspection they could tell I was growing? 

I just got rid of over 2 thousand dollars worth of materials for indoor growing. I'm so fucking blown and now I have to find a place where I can stash almost 3 lbs of pot.
I'm freaking the fuck out right now, I told my wife to find a place to stay as it isn't safe and she understands completly.
What the fuck should I do as of right now?


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 26, 2013)

Advice in this situation would be SO much appreciated, I'm shitting my pants.


----------



## JJ05 (Nov 26, 2013)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> Advice in this situation would be SO much appreciated, I'm shitting my pants.


DENY DENY DENY DENY DENY....I wouldnt even go down there, just DENY DENY DENY! Stop buying online man, its just not worth the risk.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 26, 2013)

Making a thead about his now please comment and give suggestions there. 
Thanks


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 26, 2013)

Were the packages always mailed from the same return address? You could be pretty fucked if so. Clean house and talk to a competent defense lawyer. Good luck!


----------



## Pinworm (Nov 26, 2013)

Choked on my bourbon. Hahaha.

Heisenberg *hindsight is 20/20 Nextime, get yourself a PO - or use a neighbor/relative (if you can trust them)...


EDIT: That sounded a bit harsh. Don't stress, though. You may live through this one yet.


----------



## nickelz419 (Nov 26, 2013)

Id move if cops havnt talked to you.... 

Sent from my XT555C using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 26, 2013)

It was my understanding you got a half pound sent to ya..why? Ya had 3 in the crib..well its done so no use in focusing on the 'what ifs'..I left a message in the other thread you started..altho as mreduck pointed out,I hope you got the packages from different addresses.


----------



## atidd11 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would clear everything in the home. Number one obvi.. then delete everything they cud easily find online or cellphone.. obviously. Then go down and talk to postal inspector with your lawyer. And have him do all the talking.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 28, 2013)

I would've talked to the lawyer first and listened to their advice rather than people on an online message board. While I hate having to involve lawyers and think that they're generally parasites the justice system is going to be sending them after you so it really helps to have one on your side.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2013)

I keep checking in hoping your ok dude!! 
I also realized your screenname is the antithesis of this situation...
Any luck on saul?


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if he got arrested already.


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 30, 2013)

I still think he's trippy mayne for some reason


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 30, 2013)

If so ill hunt him down and feed him his life.
Won't be hard..go to nova,find the biggest pile,and scoop...hell be right under the pile.


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> If so ill hunt him down and feed him his life.
> Won't be hard..go to nova,find the biggest pile,and scoop...hell be right under the pile.


Hahaha make sure you get kush clouds too


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 30, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I still think he's trippy mayne for some reason


https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/757027-just-fought-my-onw-dad-2.html#post9887216

remember this guy? he participated in the suicide troll with trippy mayne. i'm starting to believe heisenberg and trippy are the same people too...

can we get a mod to do an ip check?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Nov 30, 2013)

they need to start banning by IP.... I know its easily circumvented, but most trolls arent that savvy.

But yeah... I'm gonna be pretty mad if Heis is a troll. I told him some fairly personal stuff about my divorce, etc,etc in an attempt to reason with him.

Anyone else see irony in him naming himself after Walter White? I mean that was definately a self destructive story that was only going to end badly...

Anyways I still think he's real based on the PM's I recieved earlier this week, I just hope hes ok. He probibly did get booked though


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

I feel like I'm missing out on something. Who is this infamous Trippy you guys speak of?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Nov 30, 2013)

CCCmints said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/757027-just-fought-my-onw-dad-2.html#post9887216
> 
> remember this guy? he participated in the suicide troll with trippy mayne. i'm starting to believe heisenberg and trippy are the same people too...
> 
> can we get a mod to do an ip check?


I allready called him out on it and reported his post. Hes the worst kind of troll.... who the fuck gets there jollys running around telling people that someones dead. Sick, Pathetic kid.... Kharma is gonna kick him in the balls one day


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mr ADHD said:


> He probibly did get booked though


No doubt in my mind, you don't whoop your dads ass like that after having some felony charges against you and live to the story..


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm thinking all three are the same.
I really don't understand the behavior.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's called mental retardation, the world is getting eat the fuck up with it. 
Must be something in the water,


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

One who trolls always is looking for attention and will just about say or do anything to get it...
Hmmm let me point out the recent threads started by Berg

We have the 
BK-MDMA (Methylone) thread
United States Postal Services thread
Thing's aren't going to well thread
and the great most cherrist thread on the site of all RIU
i just fought my onw dad thread


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

If you ask me this guy is a deff troll no doubt about it. It's like once his last shenanigan dies down he has to bring the spot light back on him and make another.
But if this is real (good 5% chance) then kutoos to him because that is alot of shit to deal with in the last month!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Nov 30, 2013)

HerbToker24 said:


> I feel like I'm missing out on something. Who is this infamous Trippy you guys speak of?


I was gonna PM you but you dont have enough post lol.... but here: https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/743198-mdma-addiction.html


----------



## HerbToker24 (Nov 30, 2013)

had to delete my other post because I was dead wrong.

Trippy mane, I'm Heisenberg and KushClouds420 all must be relatives because they dame sure look alike.


----------

